# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Knight Rider", action crime drama sci-fi TV series, Glen A. Larson, 1982–1986, USA

## Airicist

"Knight Rider" on Wikipedia

KITT on Wikipedia

"Knight Rider" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Knight Rider - Season 1 Episode 1 | NBC Classics

Published on May 3, 2015




> See where it all began in Season 1's first episode "Knight of the Phoenix" and watch the full episode now for free.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Westworld: Who is secretly a robot?"

by James Hibberd
October 26, 2016

----------

